# Yard Odor Remedy?



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I get the store brand yard deodorizer at the pet store, hooks to a garden hose. Costs like $18 a bottle. Does a good job.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

powdered lime (from the garden center) will work quite well....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Plant mint in their spot...you can then just crush a bunch of leaves after they pee and voila, now you can hate the mint smell instead of the urine


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the problem in some areas too. I mix put about 1/4 container of clorox in one of those hose attachment sprayers....and wet down everything. Soak it. It won't kill grass. If it rains, so much the better....it helps the clorox soak in. Chlorine breaks down in no time...so it isn't too long before they can go out again with no problems.

I'm getting ready to get the lime from the garden store for my stone areas tho. The clorox works...but I think the lime will be better on stone/pea gravel.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We use a yard deoderizer from Petsmart. It's in a white bottle and attaches to the hose. I didn't see it on thier website, might have just missed it. It costs about $22 but we only use it about every 10-14 days. We tried a cheaper one from Walmart was like $16 and we took it back it didn't work any whwere near as well.

Tinkerbell is limited where she can go in our yard so it is either right under our kitchen windows, next to the deck in the wood chips or right in front of the deck which is where we spend a god share of our time. It also works on the concrete so I no longer use bleach water on that.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for posting that question. I had no idea that lawn deodorizers even existed. Figured it was one of those things you just have to live with. :doh:

We'll be checking the pet store this weekend, since we have the same problem. There's a pine tree right outside our back door and that's one of the boys' favorite spots. It had been rainy here for a couple days, then got real hot yesterday and when I walked out the back door it was like, WOW. 
They love to pee along the fence line, too, which isn't very far away from our neighbor's pool (the one we actually like) and I can't imagine that she likes to smell that!

Thanks again!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We use Sweet PDZ

http://www.sweetpdz.com/

Product description:
Horse stall refresher is made of an all-natural, non-toxic and non-hazardous granular mineral. Contains no masking scents or perfumes. Absorbs moisture and neutralizes ammonia and odors through cation exchange (a unique neutralizing process associated with Clinoptilolite Zeolite, Sweet PDZ's main ingredient). Safe and superior alternative to hydrated lime and barn lime. Extends bedding life, reduces fly population, environmentally "green". Comes in a 25 lb. bag.

It's about $15 for 25 pounds. Lasts a very long time. And it really works.


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Since you are in the Northeast like me, using either regular or garden lime not only will help with the smell but will make your lawn greener too. We have too much acid rain here and lime sweetens the grass.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> We use Sweet PDZ
> 
> http://www.sweetpdz.com/
> 
> ...



How do you apply to grass? Spread and water in?

Obviously I need to go shopping...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> How do you apply to grass? Spread and water in?
> 
> Obviously I need to go shopping...


We just use either a lawn spreader, or, one of those hand spreaders if doing a small area. I don't even water it in.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Boy am I glad I saw this thread. I live in the Northeast and it seems to rain every day. I have two dogs and they pee just off the deck. There is a real smell that I have never had in years past. I assume it is because the ground never dries. I also will have to go shopping. Thanks everyone.


----------

